# Not letting people she doesn't know in the home



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay, I know that this is probably a good behavioral instinct as there was no "aggression" involved but wanted to run it past y'all anyway to see what you think and if anyone here has experienced the same with such a young dog.

Lulu is now 10 months old and has grown up since a small pup with all children, every age and temperament and loves kids, never mouths them or anything. She is actually pretty amazing as far as how gentle she is with children. That is partly because I am sort of the "neighborhood mom" where every kid in the neighborhood ends up at my house. Some days 7 or more kids and I am like "who are you?" LOL. At least last summer they did and even still a few are here about every day. Now the kids she knows well all know the commands to tell Lou if she is being obnoxious or whatever and she obeys them like she does me.

Anyway, that said, about three weeks ago I was upstairs folding laundry and I hear a knock on the door and assuming it's my daughter's friend Kylie I just said "come in!" and the next thing I know I hear Lou barking, not constantly just "WOOF" then in a few seconds "WOOF" and I yell down "Kylie, why is Lou barking?" (Lou NEVER barks in the house and Kylie was supposed to come over so I was sure it was Kylie). Next thing I here this little boy's LOUD voice "Ummm, Maaam, your dog won't let me pass!" 

I IMMEDIATELY jump up and run downstairs and there is Lou woofing at this poor kid and blocking his way as he tries to get past her. She wasn't growling or snarling or anything like that. As soon as I pet her and told her it's okay she let him pass and was loving on him. Maya played with this little boy I think once many months ago but I sent him home because he was not using good words. (which I ended up doing again this day). 

I have never had a dog act in this manner and Lou is my first GSD. Is this just her protective instinct coming out? She wasn't being aggressive towards him, just wouldn't let him pass until I told her he was okay. My bad for just telling him to come in I guess but I was sure it was Kylie.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

One day I was sitting at the computer in my parent's house in the game room which is right next to the front door. Chief was lying on the floor in the middle of the room just hanging out, minding his own business. In an instant one of my brother's best friends walked into the house and Chief immediately jumped up and ran up to him barking aggressively (his protective deep bark that goes ROOOROOOROOROOO real fast like that). He stopped right in front of him growling and barking, like the dogs look in schutzhund. He did not bite but he was making his stance and feelings very clear. My brother's friend nearly [censored] his pants.

Needless to say Chief started getting protective of people walking into the room and being near me and is now crated anytime I have him at my parents house and my brothers friends come over. That friend has been over countless times before with Chief there when I haven't been and they got along like peas and carrots, I guess Chief just acts different when I am around since I am his person.


GSDs are a protective breed by nature, you can socialize the heck out of them but this is instinctual behavior one should expect. Not to dig up old news, but personally if I was the parent of one of those kids coming over to play I would want the GSD to be crated, I would be more wary of them than a pit bull terrier(the historic nanny dog) who is not a protective or guarding breed by nature so that behavior would be totally off the wall.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

MustLove, that is why I made a point of saying how I did not know it was this kid Lou didn't know at the door and not Kylie. Kylie and Lou get along famously. And I RAN downstairs as soon as I realized it was not Kylie and this boy. and Yes, I will gladly crate Lou when a child comes over that she does not know at first and talk to the parents about it. But, as I said, as soon as I told Lou it was okay, she was loving all over the boy and wanting to play with him. 

If any parent does ask me to crate Lou I will gladly do so and she is fine in her crate, very well crate trained. Thing is, no one does and she is fabulous with kids that she knows. I actually haven't met the parents of many of these kids last summer which really sort of freaks me out! 

Honestly, I won't let Maya play anywhere unless I know the parents (or at least have talked with them about our kids playing together). Which I guess is why they are all over here. It seems most the parents in my neighborhood, though great people I am sure, just let their kids 5+ do and go where they please.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

oh, also, besides knowing the parents I would want to know their dogs and meet them, etc. But NOT ONE of the parents of the kids coming here have done that. Weird


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

That is weird that none of those parents seem to care, and kinda sad










I had Chief for a good 6 or so months before he ever barked, took him a while to completely trust me and form a bond but now it is one that cannot be broken and I have no doubts this dog would lay down his life for me. You are lucky that Lulu didn't bite Lou, esp after you running down the stairs frantically(which could also trigger another reaction in the dog thinking there is a threat), just as I was lucky Chief didn't bite on the two occasions he ran up on people. Why did Lou just open your door and proceed to walk in? Do you let the other neighbor kids just walk in? I would put a stop to that if you do so nothing worse happens. You just never know.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I see a few things wrong with this scenario. Firstly, why would you leave your door unlocked so that anyone can walk in? That's asking for trouble, and you are lucky your dog didn't nip someone she perceived as an intruder. It doesn't matter how many times a GSD sees a person, if it's not a family member their natural instinct is to not allow that person to come on to the owners property. We have friends who come over all the time, but the reception they get from our dogs is always the same - they bark at the door, look intimidating, and don't quit until we tell them to "leave it!" ( a very useful command which has many applications) and invite the person in. From now on I would keep your door locked, especially if you have a lot of kids coming over on a regular basis. Or, the other alternative is to put your dog somewhere where she can't get to the door (crate or yard.)

The other suggestion I have is not to pet your dog and tell her it's OK, especially after the fact - dogs live in the moment and she will not understand the connection. I never use the word OK ( even if it is) or pet my dogs when they are stopping a behavior I don't want at that particular moment. I simply tell them leave it and give some verbal praise when they do. Don't make a big deal of it.

Sounds like you have a sweet girl - please don't set her up to "fail" somewhere along the way. The next person to come in that door unannounced might not get away with just a "woof .....(Congratulations though for having a home these kids seem to be drawn to - must be a lot more fun than their own....)

_____________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I guess maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see anything wrong with what Lulu did.

You told whoever it was at the door to come in; the person came in and Lulu really didn't know who it was. But she let them in and barked a few times, letting you know that it was someone with whom she was not familiar. She didn't bite. She didn't lunge. She didn't growl. She blocked the boy's way from getting any further until you could come and assess the situation. As soon as you told Lulu it was okay, she was fine. 

I think Lulu handled things very well! If she would've reacted aggressively, obviously it could have been a very different outcome. But I think blocking the boy from getting any further into your house and giving a few warning barks for you is quite intuitive and intelligent on Lulu's part! After all, you're the one who told whoever it was to come in, not really knowing who it was (I realize you thought it was Kylie - but Lulu didn't know who she was expecting to see!) 

I really don't think I'd want a dog who would let anyone and everyone into the house and I also wouldn't want my dog to be overly aggressive with a child entering under the circumstances you described, but I think Lulu did a great job!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree. Your dog did nothing wrong and everything right. You have a GSD and you can't just let people in your house like that or they could get bit. You need to personally invite people in so your dog knows they are ok.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

My dog does the same thing. If I do not tell him "Its ok" he will continue to bark & his fur will be raised.
I think when you have a guest, you should let her bark. Then teach her "quiet" or "its ok" so she knows that person is ok to be in your home.
I absolutely DO NOT discourage barking. 
I would rather have him WARN people hes inside rather than Keys just slinking up on someone & giving them a heart attack or possibly biting a stranger. (Our bussiness is next door & some people think they can waltz into our home...? No idea why.)
Im planning on getting priviate property signs for the windows.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Quote:Maya played with this little boy I think once many months ago but I sent him home because he was not using good words. (which I ended up doing again this day).


I think your dog is remembering this little boy was sent home by you for doing something wrong. She's used to your childrens' friends coming and going pleasantly but this little boy was sent off on bad terms, she knows this and was warning him he's not welcome. 

Sounds like you're doing a good job raising her to be a nice neighborhood dog. Shepherds are certainly capable of it - wish I had the pictures of my dog Baron when I was a little girl. My mother was a teacher, between my sisters and I, there were always kids coming and going. The dog was fine with all of them.

I like home field advantage too. Would far prefer to have my childrens' friends here than worry about them at someone else's house.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: StarryNite...Lulu is now 10 months old and has grown up since a small pup with all children, every age and temperament and loves kids...


Lulu is changing from a playful puppy into a challenging teenager; there may be quite a few behavior changes at this time. This is one of the ages often referred to as* "the butthead stage"*



> Originally Posted By: StarryNite I have never had a dog act in this manner and Lou is my first GSD. Is this just her protective instinct coming out? She wasn't being aggressive towards him, just wouldn't let him pass until I told her he was okay. My bad for just telling him to come in I guess but I was sure it was Kylie.



You are lucky that Lulu handled this so well. This_ is_ normal behavior for a young German Shepherd. As she grows older, she may grow increasingly protective of 'her home and people' and now that you are aware of it, you can take action to keep both Lulu and your house guests safe.



> Originally Posted By: Anja1BlueI see a few things wrong with this scenario. Firstly, why would you leave your door unlocked so that anyone can walk in?


There used to be nothing wrong with leaving your door unlocked and inviting anyone in...sad how things change











> Originally Posted By: Angel RIm planning on getting priviate property signs for the windows.


Maybe Guard Dog on Duty


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: MustLoveGSDsThat is weird that none of those parents seem to care, and kinda sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Lou is Lulu, LOL, it's her nick name, I use both







I forget the kids name! I did run down the stairs just because I was so sure it was Kylie as she said she would be right back and I wanted to be darned sure Lou wasn't being aggressive, which she wasn't. Kylie, Maya (My daughter's friend of the same name) and Vivienne, her three friends, pretty much just come and go as they please but only once we have established for the day, afternoon, etc. that they are already here. They always knock the first time. 

The kid wouldn't have come in if I hadn't yelled "come in!" LOL, again, I was sure it was Kylie


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Anja1BlueI see a few things wrong with this scenario. Firstly, why would you leave your door unlocked so that anyone can walk in? That's asking for trouble, and you are lucky your dog didn't nip someone she perceived as an intruder. It doesn't matter how many times a GSD sees a person, if it's not a family member their natural instinct is to not allow that person to come on to the owners property. We have friends who come over all the time, but the reception they get from our dogs is always the same - they bark at the door, look intimidating, and don't quit until we tell them to "leave it!" ( a very useful command which has many applications) and invite the person in. From now on I would keep your door locked, especially if you have a lot of kids coming over on a regular basis. Or, the other alternative is to put your dog somewhere where she can't get to the door (crate or yard.)
> 
> The other suggestion I have is not to pet your dog and tell her it's OK, especially after the fact - dogs live in the moment and she will not understand the connection. I never use the word OK ( even if it is) or pet my dogs when they are stopping a behavior I don't want at that particular moment. I simply tell them leave it and give some verbal praise when they do. Don't make a big deal of it.
> 
> Sounds like you have a sweet girl - please don't set her up to "fail" somewhere along the way. The next person to come in that door unannounced might not get away with just a "woof .....(Congratulations though for having a home these kids seem to be drawn to - must be a lot more fun than their own....)


Hi Susan







I always leave my door open, we are pretty rural 9,000 feet up in the mountains here. I lock them at night but that's about it, I have never locked my car either with no events. She is a wonderful dog and I am not setting her up to fail to my knowledge. She is very well trained and the people she knows well she lets in without a problem. This was a "fluke" as I haven't seen this boy in several months and why he would just show up at our door out of the blue sort of still baffles me! Her friend Kylie had said she will be back in a few minutes, had been a few minutes, and I was buried in laundry and didn't want to run down to let "her" in. So, yah, my bad I suppose. I can't imagine Lou ever biting anyone, especially a child, she just adores the kids so much. My instinct is that she was just holding him off until I could get down there to assess it. She may have sensed also that this little boy annoys me a bit to begin with, at least did last summer the one time he was over. His normal talking voice is above most kids shouting voice and I don't care for his language at all. I had to send him home both times now that the has shown up. Where he comes from, is anyone's guess LOL


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: raysmomI guess maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see anything wrong with what Lulu did.
> I think Lulu handled things very well! If she would've reacted aggressively, obviously it could have been a very different outcome. But I think blocking the boy from getting any further into your house and giving a few warning barks for you is quite intuitive and intelligent on Lulu's part! After all, you're the one who told whoever it was to come in, not really knowing who it was (I realize you thought it was Kylie - but Lulu didn't know who she was expecting to see!)
> 
> I really don't think I'd want a dog who would let anyone and everyone into the house and I also wouldn't want my dog to be overly aggressive with a child entering under the circumstances you described, but I think Lulu did a great job!


I tend to agree with you, I don't think she did a thing wrong. I probably did just yelling "come in" but there are really very few people that knock on the door and Lou knows all of them and I suspected it was one of them (I was wrong). I thought she did just great because she was TOTALLY non aggressive but wouldn't let him pass either. Her shackles weren't up, no growling or snarling, her bark even seemed a bit relaxed like "hey mom, someone is here for you that I don't know, what should I do?"


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ElaineI agree. Your dog did nothing wrong and everything right. You have a GSD and you can't just let people in your house like that or they could get bit. You need to personally invite people in so your dog knows they are ok.


Yup, this little situation has "trained" ME to be more careful in the future!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> > Quote:Maya played with this little boy I think once many months ago but I sent him home because he was not using good words. (which I ended up doing again this day).
> ...


I TOTALLY agree, I would much rather everyone be here than Maya be somewhere else, which I don't allow LOL. RE: remembering me sending him away before, interesting, I hadn't thought of that, wow, now that would be pretty smart of her! Was in July I think last he was here! 

You should just see my daughter's friends with Lou LOL, here's this 80+ lb GSD and these tiny 6 year olds mimicking all the commands they see me use and she listens to all of them. Just a few weeks ago my bff came over to stay the night with her grandson who is 3 and not talking yet. Lou was hilarious, he is pretty aggressive for a 3 year old and pretty much took over the house instantly and Lou was very careful to stay out of his way! He would look at her and growl and she would run and hide in her crate. She spent most the night "tailing" him and trying to figure him out and every time he turned around she turned tail and ran and hid LOL


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: doggonefool
> 
> 
> StarryNite said:
> ...


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

> Quote:"hey mom, someone is here for you that I don't know, what should I do?"


That's exactly what I was thinking when I wrote my post! I think you should be very proud of the way she handled things!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Many of us have lived our lives in or near a city - we can't remember ever leaving our doors unlocked (sigh.) If you can do this and still feel safe, that's a plus! Your girl is still a dog however - and however sweet and non - aggressive she may be, she isn't a person. Nice friendly dogs have bitten people, home and territory are high priority, and can become more so as the dog matures. Hopefully you'll never have to deal with this again, and the local kids will get the message......

_____________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Actually, I think the whole thing went extremely well! Lou was a good girl and waited for you to decide if this new person was acceptable or not. She wasnt sure, she obviously knew it wasnt her place to make that determination, so she waited for you. BUT! (LOL there is always a but) Now you know she will not let just anyone in, which in itself provides an opportunity for escalation. I would put up that sign, guard dog on duty (you can give Lou a little whistle to hang on her collar like a badge LOL) and alert people that walking in is a bad idea. My Heidi girl was never that subtle....Good girl Lou!!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I would very strongly suggest that you make a new rule - NOBODY just walks into the house without being let in by an ADULT. I personally think you got majorly lucky THIS TIME. Things could have gone the opposite direction just as easily. At 10mos she's coming into a period in her life where she's finding her territorial and protective instincts and she's acting on them. She did good this time, but you can't guarantee this 100% of the time and the older she gets the stronger her instincts may get. These are kids and kids can do freaky kid things that you don't know how the dog will react until it happens. You were upstairs and no matter how fast you ran downstairs it's not nearly as fast as a GSD could bite or ???.

It's really not safe for you or your family to have an open door policy. Some day some whacko might decide he's going to walk in.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes, Deb, I see your point. Normally I always answer the door, in fact, this is the first time I have not. I guess since Maya's friend said she'll be right back I was 100% sure it was her. I really don't think I need to lock the doors up here, it is a really safe area with practically no violent crimes in the past. 

So, it is not normal for me to just tell everyone to "come in" from upstairs at all, quite the opposite. The one that does come in on her own all the time is like a second child to me and she still knocks unless they have been playing all day and she is going back and forth to her house (she lives right next door, our doors are about 6" apart). 

You would have to know Lou as well, I know that sometimes dogs can be unpredictable but I honestly can't imagine Lou biting a child in my wildest dreams. But yah, for now on I will make a point to answer every time after that incident


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Dogs know the difference between someone opening the door and coming in, and you opening the door and letting someone in.

My big girl Hope doesn't bark when the doorbell rings or someone knocks, doesn't bark when I let someone in. She's not even alloof she welcomes people and is very friendly to everyone.

When someone opens the door and walks in though, she expects it to be me (I live alone). So if anyone else opened the door and walked in, regardless of whether she knew them, it would be out of the ordinary and she would freak out and bark.

They have an expectation when the door opens that it's going to be someone who regularly opens the door and comes in, not someone who you have let in. There's a difference.

Hope has puffed up and barked at me a couple of times when I came in from the garage wearing a hat and welding goggles until she realized who I was.

I would think it was simply the door opened and someone came in, which to her means she expects to see a certain person or one of a few people who normally do that, and found someone not on that mental list and decided she wasn't so sure about that situation.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

TxRider, thanks ... you reminded me that there have been a few times when Riley has totally over-reacted to my hubby coming home and just approaching the door, not even coming in. All week long it's just me there because he's an OTR driver. Riley acted like he was a delivery guy who he'd never seen before .. not pretty and definitely scary and potentially dangerous to someone on the other side or entering.

StarryNite, I have a personal belief that today there is no such thing as a 100% safe place to live. Some places are still safer than others, but not totally safe. 

I work in law enforcement (26 years) and it used to be "that isn't going to happen in our little town" people didn't lock their doors, they didn't worry about their kids being outside alone and all of that kind of thing. Then these things that didn't happen in small safe towns started happening in our little town. We can no longer count ourselves as a small town where nothing bad ever happens or even close to that and it's slowly but progressively getting worse.

I also have a personal belief that one can never nor should they ever trust ANY dog 100%. No matter how good they are or how well they've proven themselves, the bottom line is that they are still animals first. They will revert to instinctual behavior under the right circumstances. 

I admit I can be a bit paranoid about some things (drives hubby nuts) so take that into consideration, but read just a little bit more on what can happen when you do not expect it. There is absolutely NO WAY I *ever* expected this to happen. It was totally out of the blue ...

I can also tell you from bad experience that a dog perceives a threat sometimes when there isn't one and will protect sometimes when there's no actual need to protect. Riley bit a contractor at our house a couple summers ago, no serious damage just a puncture - it was a hit and back off and he was done. He did this because the guy approached me, leaned over me to try to help me with a gate. I did not feel threatened but according to everyone else, Riley was protecting me. Had that been a child's face, they'd have some serious damage even though on an adult male's hand it was just a puncture.

All your own kids and the kids that visit regularly are probably part of Lulu's pack in her mind and she probably would never harm a hair on their heads and probably would protect all of them equally well. However, what about the neighbor kid who out of the blue shows up with their out of state cousin Suzy who Lulu never met and let's say this kid has some major malfunction that she likes to poke at or tease a dog or just do something totally not nice. What if the child has an affliction like for example Turets (sp?) and suddenly starts some uncontrolled twitching which scares the dog? Or maybe a kid who's got autism which causes some really bizarre behavior sometimes. 

Just some thoughts ...


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

As well when I was a kid, our dog bit a few other kids in the name of protecting us kids.

A thrown rock, a punch in the shoulder, even a thrown snowball could earn a nip to all but my best friends that stayed over frequently. She was an aussie.

That was in the 70's, today she might be put down for such things, even though she only broke the skin once, and only barely, when the kid next door punched my little sister.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, I won't be letting that little boy in again, I gave him two chances and he's just not one I want playing with my daughter. The others that come over Lou knows very well and lets them use her as a pillow as well LOL







I don't let her around the kids playing in the front yard at all and I don't typically let kids in the house that I don't know, the kids that I was talking about that were over all last summer all grew up with Lou and she loves them but I am also always around to supervise her and any time she has gotten too rough I kennel her until they leave.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, even my Golden Retriever who never met a stranger would not let anyone in the house who was not invited...
She LOVED people, she was a therapy dog who worked with people in hospitals and also with children in a literacy program. She would become visibly sad if we went on a walk and no one stopped to pet her. Yet if someone came in the house without having been let in she would block their way and bark at them until I said it was ok. She did this twice with people we knew. 









Once was my uncle. He was coming over to visit and I guess since he was invited over he didn't think he'd need to knock, so he just walked in the door. Ginger stood in the foyer doorway and barked until I came in the room and said hi to him, and then she greeted him in her usual happy way. The other time was a friend of my brother's. My brother had come with his friend, but his friend followed him in about a minute later and my brother had gone upstairs by then so there was no one in the living room. His friend didn't knock since he had arrived with my brother, but Ginger did the same thing-- she stood in the living room and barked until I greeted him. The only times she ever barked at people in my house was when they came in without having been let inside. That was fine with me!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Chicago, this is EXACTLY how Lulu responded, thanks for sharing that. 

I also had a border collie who pretty much loved everyone, and one time my friend John, who she knew really well, came over after I called him and told him for him and his friend to go in the house and wait for me. Shadow let John in, all happy to see him, but she would NOT let his friend in. I came home and they were both standing outside and I said "why aren't you guys inside?" and John said "because Shadow let me in but wouldn't let (forget his name LOL) pass her!" 

Dogs are so amazing!


----------



## kmaher (Jan 16, 2010)

I think that your dog is right on. If the kid felt that he should have been there the dog would have let him in. She did not bite him, she barked, maybe she understood the name you said was not his. I feel no dog should bite a kid but barking to make them wait for a family member is ok. Always remember dogs scense fear and if the kid showed fear they could read it as a danger that they were going to do something wrong.


----------



## Rio&Vytas (Mar 1, 2010)

*Dominance Agression?*

My Vytas is 7 mo old, he gets quite agressive, barking and lunging at the door when anyone comes over. We greet people now with him on a leash and have tried to tell him it's ok and welcome the people in but he will only tolerate them if they do not get up from their seat and walk around. If they get up and walk around, he will follow them barking and if they do not stop, he will snap at them. I intervene and bring back to where I am, give him a sit stay command and he obeys only until someone gets up again. It appears like he is trying to control them, dominate and I'm not sure how to effectively turn this around before he gets older. This is more then protective instinct I think. he is young enough and intelligent enough to fix this but my leader skills are obviously lacking here. Can anyone give me some training tips for this. We do not have regular visitors so he hasn;t grown up with lots of people. I got him when he was 18 weeks from a reputable breeder.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

raysmom said:


> I guess maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see anything wrong with what Lulu did.
> 
> You told whoever it was at the door to come in; the person came in and Lulu really didn't know who it was. But she let them in and barked a few times, letting you know that it was someone with whom she was not familiar. She didn't bite. She didn't lunge. She didn't growl. She blocked the boy's way from getting any further until you could come and assess the situation. As soon as you told Lulu it was okay, she was fine.
> 
> ...


The problem with this is that she is now only 10 months old! I would bet that if nothing is done that she will be a lot more confident and possibly aggresive when she is 2 years old.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

you have a GSD and it is high time to make some rules. DO NOT WALK RIGHT IN THE HOUSE. also control the rough housing, they get real on alert with the rough housing and the sound of a kid screaming is alarming to them. Paige kept a watchful eye on the kids.


----------

